# In a dark place



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Last year I was diagnosed with an autoimmunine thyroid disorder, Hashimoto's. Since then, I have more diagnoses such as Meniere's disease and now have to have a scan to see if I have nodules on my thyroid.

I feel so sick all of the time, I am dizzy from the meniers, my right eye twitches continuously and I ache in my joints.

I find I am falling into a very dark place. I can't talk to my husband, I get the feeling he does not want to know about how I feel, he just wants me to work.

for the last two weeks in particular, whenever I can get time to myself, I just cry. For no good reason other than I just feel like crying.

I despair of ever getting out of this dark place I am in, and I feel that my husband is getting sick of it, he basically ignores me now.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have MS (PR). I totally get what you are talking about. Hit up my pm box if you want.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

My mom was just diagnosed with meniere's. She's struggling with the dizziness and nausea, but it's the not being able to drive that's killing her right now. I'm sorry you are going through all of this, and that your husband isn't the rock you need him to be right now.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you had your Vitamin D levels checked? If not you should, many ailments are tied into low D levels. It's a cheap supplement to take and low D will also cause immune problems and joint pain.

Chronic illness does lead to depression in of itself too. If you are depressed you will notice fatigue, crying, loss of hope, weight loss or gain, excessive guilt and loss of enjoyment of life. You could talk to your doctor about this. 

Are you able to function with the Meniere's.
Can you and your h still do couple things, like go out to a movie or dinner? Some men are really bad at coping when their wife gets sick, they take the wife's withdrawal as a sign that their wife doesn't love them anymore (I know they shouldn't but many do) , and then the husband will withdraw even more. It becomes a vicious cycle. 
if you can't go out and do things be sure to try and show him affection, watch tv together and snuggle up to him, hold him in bed at night, just little things to give him affection that are easy to do.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I went through a bad phase, a vitamin D difficency was doing most of the harm. Bone pain, fibromyalgia, depression, vision problems.

I understand how you feel. Get checked, clean your diet, juicing helped. I did cleanses too. I feel so much better.

PM me if your want details, hugs.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I know my vit D are low, the doc has told me this many times. Bit ridiculous really given that I live in the semi-tropics!

I was taking vitamin D until a couple of weeks ago when I really started to feel sick, and I have dropped the ball on everything, my diet is up the creek as well.

Yes, I can function with the Meniers, the symptoms have settled down now, they seems to be a strong link between lack of sleep, excess stress and being symptomatic. Bit of a no brainer really.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Bella, I do hope you feel better soon. Sending you some positive healing vibes.


----------

